# Hunting club member



## JRAWLINS (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking for members to hunt 403 acres, that is part of 5500 acres in Walton co.Has been trophy managed for 13 years.$650.00 per yr


----------



## Hunter922 (Feb 6, 2010)

PM sent..How many members on the 403, general rules( QDM, Pin in, management requirements)


----------



## striper slug (Feb 8, 2010)

*walton*

want some info as well, thanks ken


----------



## JRAWLINS (Feb 9, 2010)

my # is 7705608075 Jeff


----------



## redneck inc (Mar 6, 2010)

When are you showing property? I have 4 hunters very interested.
PM me ASAP. Money in hand.


----------



## TMuir (Mar 6, 2010)

*Very Interested*

Very interested, how many hunters will be hunting on the property. Please feel free to contact me anytime. Thanks


----------



## staceylan (Mar 14, 2010)

Very interesred. Know several people looking for land in Walton. please contact me if still have openings.


----------



## papaken (Mar 31, 2012)

how members in club what are the club rules thanks


----------



## K-Mag (Apr 2, 2012)

Sent you a pm. Really interested.


----------



## K-Mag (Apr 2, 2012)

Just realized this is a two year old thread.


----------

